# Trapping home videos (vid)



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Droptine,

Read post #29....they were taken off the server in my attempt to not go over my bandwidth (traffic) limit. But I was too late...traffic continued another 500mb over my limit and now I will have to pay a penalty for too much traffic.


----------



## steveboss (Sep 4, 2002)

Nope I can't see it either and would really like to see it. HELP!!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Apparently the message isnt getting received clearly, so here it goes again...


*The video's are not available any more.* 

I had to take them off my server because too many people were viewing them. I am glad you guys liked them but the volume of downloads exceeded my server allowance and I was slapped with a penalty for too much traffic.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for having them up when you did. Always neat to see.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey NC...Where are the videos??? I dont see any videos!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

